# LEISHMANIA in PORTUGAL Is it just up your street??



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

WE HAVE JUST BEEN TOLD THAT A SECOND NEIGHBOUR`S DOGS IS SUFFERING FROM LEISHMANIA.
PLEASE BE AWARE THAT THIS DISEASE CAN BE FATAL IN DOGS. HIGH RISK IN MANY AREAS IN PORTUGAL This is why the vaccination for the disease was first put on the market here.


LOTS OF INFORMATION HERE.... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...pillars-leishmanosis-other-pet-nasties-8.html

POST #72 SHOWS A MAP OF THE AREAS AFFECTED

POST #S 77 TO 81 CONTAIN DETAILED INFORMATION. If you have dogs please read


----------

